# NX clear turnsignals INCLUDED IN THE B13 SIDEMARKER DEAL!!!!



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=121757


----------



## obxstyle (Nov 22, 2002)

geez i thought people over here would jump on these things


----------

